# Hit by a car



## Pattyobrien3

My GSD puppy was hit by a car last night, which killed him instantly. I'm so torn up about it today that I can barely speak, so I thought I'd share with other dog owners, perhaps there is a similar story out there.

I was out for my evening walk with him, he was just over 3 months old. I live next to a fairly busy street, on the other side of which is a huge park, which I took him to every day. I had been trying to teach him fetch, so I walked him to the far side of the park, where there was large expanses of grass and no traffic, took him off his leash, and started flinging his ducky for him to fetch. 

He brought it back once, twice, three times. On the third time, he hesitated bringing back, but I had read that it's not good to chase a dog, so I encouraged him to chase me, which involved jogging away. he chased me, and I thought I was so smart. 

I threw it a fourth time, and he walked off again, so I tried to encourage him to chase me, but this time he just ran off, right toward my house, on the other side of the busy street. It was starting to get dark at that point - he was just a little black bobbing mass, heading toward home, and the road, with his ducky in his mouth. 

I can run decently fast, but I had been under the weather, and he was getting faster every day, but I still caught up to him, but then realized that I had no way of stopping him, and I didn't want to kick him over, for fear of hurting him. How ironic. I didn't want to hurt him, so I let him die. 

He then pulled ahead of me, and the closer we got the street, the more scared I got, and the louder I yelled at him to stop. The louder I yelled, the more scared he became, and the faster he ran. It was like a nightmare. Running, in the dark, hoping and waiting and yelling for him to stop, and to come. 

He didn't. 

He ran into the road without a second glance or hesitation, and was struck by a SUV going full speed, killing him instantly. I feel no antimosity toward the driver - my puppy was small, it was dark, and they were both going full speed. No one could have seen him in time. 

I keep going over it in my head, what I could have done differently. What could have happened differently. I could have kept him on the leash, but we had done it before, and he always had come. I could have walked our other dogs with him, but they are getting older, and I wanted the puppy to get a full walk. Maybe they would have kept him from running. Maybe I could have walked him earlier, and maybe the car would have seen him in time in daylight. 

Maybe the light could have been green, miracously, and he could have run through without incident. Maybe there could have been someone ahead on the path who could have caught him, but there wasn't. 

None of those things happened. He's dead and it's my fault. 

I let him free, even though I thought it was safe and we were far enough from the busy street (a quarter to a half mile). I didn't stop him when he ran, and I didn't train him well enough to come when called. 

It's hard to express what that dog meant to me, in just the 5 weeks that I knew him. I've always wanted one of my own, but have not had the means to properly care for one for a long time, and after about 6 years of searching and a move to colorado, I finally got him and I took him home on the anniversary of the day I started looking for a new life away from oklahoma. He represented to me a new life, a fresh start, and a better tomorrow. He was everything I wanted in a puppy, and I cannot believe that a gift so right has gone so wrong. 

I intend to get another one, and to try again. But I hope that he can forgive me. And I hope that I can someday forgive myself. 

I'm so sorry Bear. Please forgive me.


----------



## wolfstraum

How horrible.....I am sooooo sorry.....RIP little Bear....

:rip: Bear


Lee


----------



## jang

I am so sorry for your loss..I pray you will find peace soon..and forgive yourself..You must do that..What a sad, sad story...jan


----------



## Lilie

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Such a young baby. I hope you learn to forgive yourself and move on with life. I hope you find room in your heart for another GSD soon.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I am so sorry for your loss, I can tell from your post that you loved little Bear so much and it was just a horrible event that took him away from you. Please try not to be so hard on yourself, if I could send you a hug through this computer I would. RIP little Bear, run free precious one, run free.:hugs:


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so sorry for your loss...RIP little Bear


----------



## Bear GSD

Pattyobrien3 said:


> My GSD puppy was hit by a car last night, which killed him instantly. I'm so torn up about it today that I can barely speak, so I thought I'd share with other dog owners, perhaps there is a similar story out there.
> 
> I was out for my evening walk with him, he was just over 3 months old. I live next to a fairly busy street, on the other side of which is a huge park, which I took him to every day. I had been trying to teach him fetch, so I walked him to the far side of the park, where there was large expanses of grass and no traffic, took him off his leash, and started flinging his ducky for him to fetch.
> 
> He brought it back once, twice, three times. On the third time, he hesitated bringing back, but I had read that it's not good to chase a dog, so I encouraged him to chase me, which involved jogging away. he chased me, and I thought I was so smart.
> 
> I threw it a fourth time, and he walked off again, so I tried to encourage him to chase me, but this time he just ran off, right toward my house, on the other side of the busy street. It was starting to get dark at that point - he was just a little black bobbing mass, heading toward home, and the road, with his ducky in his mouth.
> 
> I can run decently fast, but I had been under the weather, and he was getting faster every day, but I still caught up to him, but then realized that I had no way of stopping him, and I didn't want to kick him over, for fear of hurting him. How ironic. I didn't want to hurt him, so I let him die.
> 
> He then pulled ahead of me, and the closer we got the street, the more scared I got, and the louder I yelled at him to stop. The louder I yelled, the more scared he became, and the faster he ran. It was like a nightmare. Running, in the dark, hoping and waiting and yelling for him to stop, and to come.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> He ran into the road without a second glance or hesitation, and was struck by a SUV going full speed, killing him instantly. I feel no antimosity toward the driver - my puppy was small, it was dark, and they were both going full speed. No one could have seen him in time.
> 
> I keep going over it in my head, what I could have done differently. What could have happened differently. I could have kept him on the leash, but we had done it before, and he always had come. I could have walked our other dogs with him, but they are getting older, and I wanted the puppy to get a full walk. Maybe they would have kept him from running. Maybe I could have walked him earlier, and maybe the car would have seen him in time in daylight.
> 
> Maybe the light could have been green, miracously, and he could have run through without incident. Maybe there could have been someone ahead on the path who could have caught him, but there wasn't.
> 
> None of those things happened. He's dead and it's my fault.
> 
> I let him free, even though I thought it was safe and we were far enough from the busy street (a quarter to a half mile). I didn't stop him when he ran, and I didn't train him well enough to come when called.
> 
> It's hard to express what that dog meant to me, in just the 5 weeks that I knew him. I've always wanted one of my own, but have not had the means to properly care for one for a long time, and after about 6 years of searching and a move to colorado, I finally got him and I took him home on the anniversary of the day I started looking for a new life away from oklahoma. He represented to me a new life, a fresh start, and a better tomorrow. He was everything I wanted in a puppy, and I cannot believe that a gift so right has gone so wrong.
> 
> I intend to get another one, and to try again. But I hope that he can forgive me. And I hope that I can someday forgive myself.
> 
> I'm so sorry Bear. Please forgive me.


Oh my Gosh, I feel so horrible for you! I cannot imagine your devistation!
I really enjoyed meeting you briefly with my pup, Bear.
I don't know if you went with RMGS and if you got a pup from Jayne. 
I had often wondered if you had gotten your puppy.
I am soo sorry that you are going through this. 
Please know that these things happen and it wasn't your fault, I hope that one day soon you will get another pup and hopefully heal your broken heart.
Take Care :teary:


----------



## OhMyStars

I am SO very sorry, how heartbreaking! I hope you can forgive yourself, this was just a terrible accident!


----------



## Olivers mama

Pattyobrien,

Tears were running down my face as I read your heartbreaking story.

Yes, you could've kept him on the leash. But he could just as easily have broken into a run, yanking the leash from your hand. The woulda-coulda thoughts won't change anything & will only serve to fester.

Sometimes, things just happen. The stars line up wrong & something bad happens. 

Give yourself some time to heal.

RIP Bear.


----------



## ksotto333

Please accept my thoughts of sympathy, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pattyobrien3

Bear GSD said:


> Oh my Gosh, I feel so horrible for you! I cannot imagine your devistation!
> I really enjoyed meeting you briefly with my pup, Bear.
> I don't know if you went with RMGS and if you got a pup from Jayne.
> I had often wondered if you had gotten your puppy.
> I am soo sorry that you are going through this.
> Please know that these things happen and it wasn't your fault, I hope that one day soon you will get another pup and hopefully heal your broken heart.
> Take Care :teary:


Thanks for your thoughts, I remember our meeting too. I did go with RMGS, with a Whiskey / yonka puppy (the chakira litter went bad, for some reason). He was everything I wanted in a puppy. He was huge, and betting bigger, and Jayne thought he was going to be bigger than Whiskey. As I said, he was just perfect, and exactly what I wanted. And now he's gone. 

I am looking at the holiday whiskey / baby litter, though. I still want a puppy, and I wanted it to be Bear, but that can't happen now. So I'll just have to try again. 

I just can't believe he's gone. It's been hard cleaning up his toys, closing his kennel, and washing out his food bowl. But I hope that they'll all get some use again, soon. I just wish it didn't have to be this way.


----------



## Bear GSD

Pattyobrien3 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, I remember our meeting too. I did go with RMGS, with a Whiskey / yonka puppy (the chakira litter went bad, for some reason). He was everything I wanted in a puppy. He was huge, and betting bigger, and Jayne thought he was going to be bigger than Whiskey. As I said, he was just perfect, and exactly what I wanted. And now he's gone.
> 
> I am looking at the holiday whiskey / baby litter, though. I still want a puppy, and I wanted it to be Bear, but that can't happen now. So I'll just have to try again.
> 
> I just can't believe he's gone. It's been hard cleaning up his toys, closing his kennel, and washing out his food bowl. But I hope that they'll all get some use again, soon. I just wish it didn't have to be this way.


Again, I am really, really sorry. I know that it is a heartbreaking situation for you and you feel really bad right now. Do you think that you will be able to get a puppy from the Whiskey/Baby litter?

I know that it is hard to think about replacing your Bear, because you can never replace something they you fell so in love with, but maybe a new pup can help you heal faster.

When I lost my Elsa last year, I didn't think I could get another dog right away, but my family really needed another dog to feel whole, if that makes sense. When we searched for our pup and we met our Bear for the first time at 4 weeks and kept visiting him until we got him at 8 weeks, it really helped in the healing process for us.

I really hope that time will help you and maybe a new pup will be in your future, it won't be your little Bear, but a new beginning.


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm very sorry for your loss.

Unfortunately, things happen. Well-meaning can turn into tragedy, but you didn't know that was going to happen. There is no way to know what a dog is going to do off leash.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What a terrible tragedy, I'm so sorry.  RIP little pup.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry for this horrible accident.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry. I have a Bear too. But she's a girl. 

Most of us have a near miss to make us adjust things. But sometimes that doesn't happen. I am really sorry that you lost your puppy this way.


----------



## Stosh

What a tragedy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

I am heartbroken for you. I can imagine how devastated you are. I hope in time you will have another GSD. I'm so sorry you experienced everyone's worst fear.


----------



## Heidi's Mom

What a horrible tragedy. I am so, so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## myshepharley

I am so truly sorry. RIP sweet little boy. I hope you can find peace.


----------



## Jenna&Me

:teary:

So sorry for you, that is my worst nightmare.


----------



## Loneforce

Wow!!  I am sorry for your loss...I have often worried about that happening to mine, I couldnt imagine going through that..... Rest in peace Bear


----------



## TrentL

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you feel. Thank you for sharing your story, as I often work with my pup in a park under similar circumstances.

My heart goes out to you, if the Internet let us send hugs :hug:


----------



## katdog5911

Please don't beat yourself up. The could've, should've game just isn't good. It sounds like you really loved your little pup.
My dog Stella had her sister get hit by a car and killed earlier this year. She was only about 8 months old. She slipped out of her harness and ran into a busy road thinking she was playing a game of tag with her owner. Her owner was devastated and spent a lot of time blaming herself and thinking of what she could have done differently. Unfortunately these things happen even when we try to be careful.
Just today I was walking Stella, 15 months, on a long line. She spotted another dog coming out of the woods before I did, and took off running towards it. I tried to stop her but the leash broke! Fortunately we were on a quiet dirt road, and no cars were there at the time. But a regular fairly busy paved road wasn't too far away. We were lucky. 
You will know when it is time to get another puppy. Bear will never be able to be replaced....your heart will just grow bigger to allow you to love another puppy. RIP little Bear.


----------



## PrinceLuke

So sorry for your loss. I can't imagine loosing my puppy that way. Just know right now he's in a beautiful place in puppy heaven. RIP sweet Bear??


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Livi

Omg I am so sorry to hear that! I had to hold back tears reading that! What a tragic accident and that's what it was ... An accident  try not to beat yourself up about it , but I guess that's easier said then done , I beat myself up about the loss of my Newfoundland dog for years and I have only now realized it wasn't my fault he got sick ... Getting a new puppy ( even though it took me 4 years ) was the best thing ever ... 

You will never forget him but a little baby helps ease the pain ... Thoughts are with you!


----------



## Zeusismydog

I am sorry for your loss. Know he is watching over you from above. Puppies forgive easily, so try and forgive yourself.


----------



## GregK

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anitsisqua

The beginning of your story sounds like one I lived through a few months ago.

My puppy got out the door and started to run. I tried to call him back, but he wouldn't listen. Calling after him seemed to excite him more, and he approached the road in front of my house without hesitation.

I had to chase him. I ran after him as fast as I could, and I was gaining on him.

I literally tackled him in the ditch next to the road just as a garbage truck thundered by.

This could so easily have been me. My heart is breaking for your loss. I hope you are alright, and that you can remember your time with Bear fondly and as painlessly as possible.


----------



## APBTLove

I'm so sorry. 
Rest in Paradise little one.

I wish you could have learned this lesson without losing Bear.


----------



## Jo Ellen

selzer said:


> Most of us have a near miss to make us adjust things. But sometimes that doesn't happen. I am really sorry that you lost your puppy this way.


This is so true. I had a real heartstopper with Spirit yesterday, I could have so easily been in your shoes today. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## Pattyobrien3

Thank you all for your kind wishes and thoughts. 

It's been a hard weekend for me. Friday, the day after it happened, I did go to work, although several people told me not to. I didn't really feel like it, but the only other option was to stay at home, which was where I buried him. I felt like that less. 

I did ok through the day, but my grief would just surge forward in waves, and I like to think I kept my sobs relatively quiet. Unlike most days, I dreaded the end of the work day. For the last 5 weeks, I got to go home to a happy little face at the top of the stairs, ready to play. Now, all I had to go home to was a grave. 

I got to the car, but as soon as I got inside and closed the car, I completely lost it. Afterwards, I drove home, and I thought the hardest thing would be walking in from the garage, and not seeing his face at the top of the stairs. 

I made it home, and didn't see his face, and I was ok. Maybe I was prepared for it. Then I went up to my bedroom, and started putting my work things away. Then, I looked on my nightstand. 

You see, the night Bear died, my brother, who is living with me, took Bear's collar off, to preserve it, and noticed that Bear's tag was missing. We looked for it, but had no luck in the dark. 

When I looked on the stand, the tag was there. It was bent. From the initial impact or from spending a day on the road, I do not know. But as I held it, I realized that the SUV hit him so hard that it ripped the tag from his little collar. And then I completely lost it, as the weight of the event enveloped me once again. 

My brother said that he had spent the day looking for it, but didn't have any luck. he said that he asked God to help him find it, and as he walked down the street, crying, he just happened to stop and find it at his feet. 

It made me sad to see it, but, in a way, I'm glad that he found it. Closure, perhaps. 

I still can't believe he's gone. And I wish I could have saved him. That I would have saved him.


----------



## zyppi

So, so sorry!


----------



## jang

i wiah there were something we could do to help you..Thoughts and prayers for you and your lost baby...


----------



## arycrest

I'm so sorry for your loss of your little Bear, my condolences to you, your bother and all who loved him!!!


----------



## FrankieC

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jelpy

I'm sorry you lost your precious Bear. I know that gut clenching grief that comes from losing your baby.

Jelpy


----------



## barnyard

I am so sorry. And please don't blame yourself. Accidents happen.


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so very sorry you had to go through this devastating night. It's not your fault so please don't blame yourself. I lost a young Lab the same way many years ago. Her recall up to that point was 100% but it only took that one time of something that scared her from behind that made her run into the busy street. I'm still really nervous over 10 years later to let my dog off leash in an unfenced area. 

The short time you had to spend with your pup was undoubtedly some of the best times, so remember the good times to honor your pup. And, you will be together again one day on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## elsie

i'm so sorry...


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I just want to say BIG HUGS TO YOU! You can't blame yourself though, we all make mistakes. One of the hardest things I have ever gone through was losing my boy Chance. He was my service dog and helped me through my darkest time and helped me become a social person again. (I had become agoraphobic for several years and didn't leave my house due to my other medical problems) He went pretty much everywhere with me, it was a rare day that he didn't. I'm one of those people with a big heart for animals and sadly I made a mistake June 23th 2011 because of it. I stopped on the side of the road to grab a dog who was about to get hit by a car and the next thing I knew, Chance had jumped out behind me, crossed the street running after the dog and as I yelled for him to return there was just a quick bang from an on-coming car. He had been hit and was also killed instantly. So many things I could've/should've done and didn't, including as simple as not stopping for the dog. It has been one of the hardest things for me to get over and took nearly a year before I found the right puppy for me who has brought me so much joy back into my life that has been missed with Chance being gone.

So I know just how hard this has to be on you, my sympathy goes out to you and your family. I'm sure Bear forgives you and when the time comes, will help you find a new puppy to help fill your heart. :hugs: :halogsd: RIP Bear!


----------



## crowealethea

Ohh.. little bear! That was very horrible story. I am so sorry for your loss. & forgive yourself. The woulda-coulda thoughts won't change the situation. Get over soon!


----------



## Kyleigh

What a tragic story. I'm so sorry to read your post, I had tears in my eyes. 

I lost my first Grey b/c the latch on my door didn't close properly - wind blew the door open and out went my parrot. I found her body 3 weeks later ... 

Accidents happen, please don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## kbella999

I am so very sorry for your loss. As hard as it may be, please don't beat yourself up about it. It's obvious you loved little Bear. RIP Bear.


----------



## katieliz

i am so sorry for your incredibly painful loss. this is why, even tho many people call me overly protective, if my kidz are loose, there's gotta be a fence. terrible accidents like this happen (as you now know) in an _instant_. Please don't blame yourself (even tho that's really hard), i know it'll never happen to you again.


----------



## Lexi_

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you're going through. I know it's easy for other people to say "it's not your fault" but it wasn't. 
I went through a similar thing with my puppy when she was just over three months. It was her first time off the lead and I gotten her back on it to cross the road once, but we had to cross back over to get to my house and I didn't get her on the lead quick enough. She started to run towards the road (50mph incredibly busy road. We usually had to stand for a couple of minutes to get a chance to safely walk across.) I started to run away from her to get her to follow me, but she just kept going. 

I remember calling her and realising she wasn't going to stop. I was literally screaming and screeching her name at the top of my voice running after her. I don't know how she wasn't hit. She ran straight out into the road, my tiny 7kg puppy. The only thing that saved her was that when we crossed that road before I would cross as quickly as possible - she ran across. She bolted across that road and waited on the other side for me, sitting quite happily. Luckily there was only one oncoming car from the left, rather than on both sides of the road. 

I have no idea how they stopped in time. I put my hand up to apologise and I held Lexi so tightly and I just broke down. I was shaking holding her. I carried her all the way home. 

I've never told anyone this. Not my partner, my mother. No-one. No-one knows how close I came that day to carrying back a body instead of my puppy. I would have to tell people I killed my puppy. I don't think I ever will tell anyone. I think about that everyday. 

It's not your fault. I know that people on the internet telling you that isn't going to help the guilt you feel, but believe me, it really isn't. His last hour was spent playing with you, he spent his time with a loving, caring family. He didn't suffer. He'll be waiting for you and you will see him again. Again, I'm sorry for your loss and I hope that another puppy will help you heal. It will never replace Bear, he will always hold that place in your heart. But you can give another puppy a happy and loving home.


----------



## robinhuerta

_There is no "fault" in an accident.....no blame, no animosity, no judgement....it is simply a horrible accident._
You need to forgive yourself first....before you can move forward.
I am sorry for what has happened, and it is a tragedy on one's heart.
Please know that "times does help mend"......


----------



## vjt555

How sad. I am so sorry. I nearly lost my ten year old GSD in similar circumstances. She has been everywhere including overseas assignments with no problems but she nearly got run over by a bus outside of our house a few months back. I was lucky that the bus driver saw her in the dark and stopped. It can happen to anyone in a flash second.


----------



## Angelina03

I feel so heartbroken for you... I'm sooooo sorry! I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## julie87

You tried to save him, next time you will be more careful forigve and forget. RIP sweet Bear


----------



## TommyB681

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## marshies

I am so sorry. Please know that even leashed and collared, accidents still happen. At least the pain was over quickly for your sweet Bear. His last thoughts were probably happy ones. A chasing game with mom with my duck in my mouth. 

When my Puppy was 6 months old, I was walking her on a busy street. Her prong collar chain came of as we were walking and she darted into a busy intersection with cars
Coming all ways. Luckily it was daylight, and traffic stopped both ways as I quickly chased her to the other side where a bunch of on lookers were able to help me fence her in. But before we crossed, she had paused when I called her RIGHT in front of an SUV. The woman inside was clueless and about to go and moved her wheels a little when I yelled NOOO as loud as I could. Luckily she did stop, and my puppy is okay. But it easily coudlve gone the other way, and she was leashed and collared to me.


----------



## Ali B.

I am crying so hard right now reading this. My heart goes out to you and little Bear. I just want to say that you are both in my thoughts and prayers and hopefully as time goes on you can find it in your heart to forgive yourself and eventually find another GSD puppy to give a good home to. RIP sweet Bear.


----------



## sheps4life

Sorry it had to end that way. I know from my own experiences that even the best trained GSD can run off and the best thing to do is never assume the dog won’t run or venture off. Keeping them on a leash, in a fenced area or in a large open space is the safest. Some other GSD owners may disagree however I’ve had the good fortune on more than one occasion that one of my GSD didn’t get hit by a car. I also would take them to parks and allow them to run around and chase balls, one time HANA took off after a coyote when we were walking in open field near a park on the other side was a trailer park with paved roads, it took me 30 minutes to find her, she could’ve been hit by a car during the time she had been running around but I was fortunate. I hate to say it was Bear’s fate and I wish you well going forward. You didn’t do anything wrong it was an accident; GSD’s have a high prey drive and love to roam. That’s it


----------



## harmony

I was at fault with my daughters dog and after I took a tape messure to It to know we are 10ft from a one lane road at 2, 3 am. I know how you feel.. And I always take my dogs from where I live to run.


----------



## Mooch

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading your story just made me cry, 
i think all of us can relate to how awful you feel.
Please try to not blame yourself - accidents sadly do happen- and that's what it was an accident. 
You'll see him again at the rainbow bridge, I'm sure of that! 
RIP little Bear :rose:


----------

